# 1250 Rejuvenation



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Bolens 1250 with FEL rejuvenation update. 

I now have a much greater appreciation for members who have
pulled relics out of the fields and brought them back to life.

After 3 weekends disassembling, cleaning, sandblasting and cleaning 
some more I can only imagine how long it must take to bring one of 
those full size old tractors back to life.

The other thing I have come to appreciate is that a disassembled tractor
takes up 600 times the space of an assembled tractor. But after all my 
moaning and groaning I am very happy with the overall condition of the
tractor. The only thing I’m not happy with is the hood sheet metal but I 
keep reminding myself this is not a restoration (more of a rejuvenation.) 
Maybe I’ll be able to get a hood in decent shape sometime in the future.

I gave up trying to contact “Sonny’s” and started working with Bob Fenn 
at Bolensman. Bob has been very helpful with information and getting the 
small parts that make a big difference.

If things stay on track I should be able to start painting parts next weekend 
and will keep the forum up to date.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Pictures pictures pictures where are the pictures of this redo:truth:  
Jody


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Yea Sonny's is tough, but they have a lot. I've also noticed the shipping times have increased but this could be due to a decal they are trying to get me for the hydraulic ram on my 1050. You may also want to try Ray's. For a hood, Sonny's would definately have one or try Bobby at the bolens boneyard. Bob Fenn is really a great guy and will always do whatever it takes to make things right. A local body shop could prep your hood and do any body work. Might as well try to get it half way decent at least because after you paint and put the decals on you'll only regret not prepping right.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

aegt5000 hows the 1250 coming along:question: have you finish it yet:question: How about some pictures of it.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

The tractor itself is pretty much done, except for putting the sheet metal
and new seat back on. All sheet metal and chassis parts were sandblasted
primed and painted. ( I could really use a new hood) Broke glaze on the 
bore, new rings, rod bearings, gaskets, seals and all electrical parts replaced. 
Hyro inspected, cleaned and reassembled. All belts, wires and hoses replaced. 
All chassis, wheel and steering bushings replaced. New front wheels and hubs, 
new AG tires on all 4 corners. I ran it after reassembly, the engine sounds
like it’s new and with the front tires against a wall, the hydro will effortlessly 
spin the 26x12x12’s on dry pavement for as long as you want to.

I’m very happy with the condition of the tractor itself.
This is my first Bolens and the project has really given me an appreciation 
for how well built these tractors were.

I’ve been trying to get the loader back together but have had to go into work
the past 3 Saturday’s. That leaves me cutting the grass and taking care of the
yard on Sunday, so I’ve only been able to do a little on the loader after work
during the week. The hydraulic pump was in good shape but I wanted to 
replace the cylinders and hoses. After endlessly searching the web, I was not
able to locate replacement cylinders for the lift arms. The original cylinders
had a spool at the back end and I am now modifying the loader to use clevis
style cylinders for the lift arms. It’s not hard to do but I just haven’t had the
free time to complete the modification. Probably will be able to finish and 
remount the loader in the next two weekends. Add one more weekend for
hydraulics plus odds and ends and that should do it.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

That sounds great hope you can post some pictures soon cant wait to see it.


----------

